
Slack's Do Not Disturb Mode Is... Disturbing - joshfng
https://joshfrye.com/blog/slacks-do-not-disturb-mode-is-very-disturbing
======
weehobbes
I find all notifications and badges disturbing which is why I turn all of them
off on my iPhone except for phone calls/text messages from my family, alarms I
set, and calendar appointments. Nothing else is so important that it needs to
interrupt my work or peace of mind.

I realize that many company cultures won't allow this. But it is a huge boon
to productivity and peace of mind.

I check my apps when I want to check them, not when the apps or other people
want me to check them.

------
mrits
As someone that manages a large distributed team all over the world I really
like these kind of features. I don't feel the need to totally disconnect from
work every night. But I've also been known to leave my phone while on
vacations for real disconnects a few times a year.

------
baud147258
I'm glad I'm not anymore in a workplace with Slack (or any kind of instant
messages) and there's not expectations of being available to answer messages
outside of office hours.

------
swsieber
I'm astounded by this commentary - is it really impossible to put slack
somewhere where you won't see it?

